# how noisey should happy babies be?



## nakedratgirl (Dec 22, 2007)

hi
im new to the forum.

my rescued naked came to me pregnatnt,she has just had a litter today (shes a double rex so im not too worried about lactating probs (fingers crossed)

i run a rescue centre, therefore im not experienced in breeding rats and was just wondering if it is normal for the babies to be quite squeeky?

they are suckling...shes doteing on them im just panicing that they are ok!!

ive hand reared lots of species like native hedgehogs birds and all types of other stuff abandoned etc and i know some can be quite noisey.
just want to confirm that this is normal.

im going to check them soon to see they have a good milk band in their tummies but shes only just had them so will leave her to settle before disturbing them....id be heart broken if she did anything drastic.

any help or just reassurance would be greatfully recieved!!
thank you!


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

Noisey babies equal healthy happy ratties. So you've got nothing to worry about  

I love hearing them all eeking...especially when the "milk bar" AKA Mum walks into the nest.


----------



## nakedratgirl (Dec 22, 2007)

oh thank you for being so swift!!

now i can enjoy the sound with out my heart stopping!!

shes not left them now for about 4 hours...shes such a great mum.
i had a peek and theres atleast 6.
i just want to see what they will turn out like now!

dont even know if theyll be like her or normals!
feel like a tense grandparent!


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

She sounds like a great mum  

It's so exciting when they start to get fur and you can see what markings they'll have and what their colouring will be.
I'd love to have more rattie babies, but I know it'd be silly to do so. My girl only had babies as she was preganant when I brought her.


----------



## nakedratgirl (Dec 22, 2007)

you never know..none of them may even get hair!
the home she was taken from had many nakeds as well as dumbos and rexes...

cant wait.

just not looking forward to homing them...but ive got a whole rescue centre to keep them in so if i have to they can stay as long as they need to!
then i can still see them every day too!
my flat is getting over crowded now!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

The first indication of whether they will be hairless or not will be the whiskers. The nakeds have curly whiskers just like the rex rats.

If they go naked they will start off with fur but it is much courser & shorter than that of the haired rats. At about 3 weeks they start going bald on their head & down their backs. By 2 months they are pretty much naked & may have a few patches of fuzz around the face & tail.


----------

